

The Persistently Stupid Idea - shalmanese
http://blog.figuringshitout.com/the-persistently-stupid-idea/

======
drcode
Nice article- But it is missing an obvious possibility: Smart ideas that sound
stupid on the surface.

Building a "giant iPod Touch" might fall in this category. (Jury still out)

------
onedognight
>> #9. Method And Device For Recognition of a Collision With a Pedestrian (pop
the hood)

> Sounds like a pretty smart system to us. With that in mind, here's a little
> suggestion for the inventors: When you guys roll out the next version of
> this thing, maybe it'd be better if it actually PREVENTED the collision.

The point of this system is to mitigate harm to the pedestrian after the point
at which a collision was _impossible_ to avoid (which is easy to detect). It
sounds like avoiding the collision is great idea, but a system that can do
that can _cause_ harm. The idea with the hood popping is that it can _only_
help.

FWIW, this was designed for is for BMWs whose hoods pop in the appropriate
direction.

